# First fresheners due in 2 weeks- 3 of them, no bags yet? Normal?



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

I know their due dates, and they 'look' due, should I be worried if there's no bagging up yet on any of them? Everything I've read says they should bag up a month early..


----------



## crazyland (Jan 27, 2012)

If you go over other threads you will find out that sometimes they bag up really early or even 12 hours from delivery. Each goat is different. That is the fun part! Hahaha they drive you nuts with the differences. 
You'll need to post photos in these threads.


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 27, 2012)

My Doe Spotz is a first freshener, she is about 2 1/2 or so weeks before she kids, and her udder is still pretty much non existent. We feel a little udder comin on, but it's no where near a full udder...so to your question I'm gonna say yes. It's normal. I've also read some does don't get an udder until right before they kid. So I think it just depends on the doe.


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you! I have read sooo much, and I think I'm making myself nuts. The manuals aren't 'real life' I guess. My girls aren't doing it by the book..  They're due Feb 11, and I may be crazy before these kids are born!


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww! Yours are due the day before mine! Well be waiting anxiously together!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

happytraylz said:
			
		

> I know their due dates, and they 'look' due, should I be worried if there's no bagging up yet on any of them? Everything I've read says they should bag up a month early..


If you are saying there is no udder development at all, not even a handful, then yes, I would be worried that they aren't pregnant. Is that the latest they could possibly be due?


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> Aww! Yours are due the day before mine! Well be waiting anxiously together!


Really? That's cool! I'm new to 'kidding', I have birthed foals, dogs, cats, etc.. never goats..  And none of my friends are goat people, so I feel on my own here. DH is nooo help! In fact, when I was looking at Pooch Test pics, he was slightly mortified..


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> happytraylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It feels like there is a lil swelling there, and their udders seem more visible-but not a bag, I would say.. based on other pics I've looked at.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

happytraylz said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may not bag up until the last week few hours before, but there should be some sign of an udder developing. 

LIke these girls.

The first one on the left is probably due the end of February, she has what i would call a handful, but more important her girl parts are looking puffy and elongated, her teats are showing, a couple months ago you couldn't see her teats at all, unless you looked up under her and they were much smaller. 

the 2nd doe is due Feb 16th and has been showing a start of an udder for 2 or 3 weeks now, and a little more belly, 

and the 3rd doe in the line-up is  a mystery to me, she would also be due end of February, or could be later, you can't see any udder development, when you feel there is a little puffy feeling, but she is overweight and a doe can develop some fatty tissue where her udder is, if she gets too fat. Even more important her vulva looks pretty darn small and not elongated. Personally, I think she is due much later or is not pregnant at all.


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. My girls aren't that bagged up. They aren't overweight but I can feel a small 'buldge'.. Maybe I should get pics of their hind ends.. I've read many people on here can tell with the 'pooch test'.. I still am not sure based on that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

she has some good pictures on here.   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=12194&p=4  shows what their vulva looked like when they are first bred and what it looks like now, and a couple different pictures of the does starting to develop udders.


----------

